# Finally, PICS!



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all,

OK, so I know I promised you pics of that eastern water dragon I saw at Maleny a few months back. And I finally got around to it! Tried to post in the other thread, but won't bump.

Not the best pics, but the lizard looks pretty damn good.












Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks real good mate, don't underestimate yourself that pic looks as good as 98% of most of the other pics we see here, unless you are a professional clicker don't kick yourself. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling

Hey do you like the post sig BF did for me ???


----------



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

Lol I saw that. Truly inspirational, your setting a trend XD


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 16, 2016)

Muahahahaha keep the penny faces 

Ron you're just filled with funny quotes and we need a big book of the funny things you've said


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 17, 2016)

OK what have i said this time Hmmmmm. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling

Mate that post sig is the bomb, i have forgotten how to use unicode, 1 can do some really good stuff with that script helper


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 4, 2016)

Doh I meant Lenny faces


----------

